# Cramping



## gaynorann (Sep 1, 2012)

Hi im 7 weeks pg tomorrow and having dull AF type pains, i cant remember if i had them on my last pregnancy or not, things feel very different this time round but that could be because it was a frozen cylce! Im not under Gp or Midwife yet i was going to wait till my next can on 8th September and i dont really want to bother my IVF clinic. Do you think this could be ligament type pains or is it too early for that? im also taking 3 x progynova daily and cyclogest twice a day. I was suffering from morning sickness until about 4 days ago but that seems to have vanished!


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi gaynor 

I did reply but it didn't post. So sorry. How are you now? 

Kaz xxx


----------



## gaynorann (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm still getting bad cramps and have had some brown blood when going to the toilet, we've got a scan today with our clinic so keeping everything crossed our little bean is still going strong x thanks x


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

I hope it went ok. 

Kaz xxx


----------



## gaynorann (Sep 1, 2012)

Thank you it was perfect, our little bean is growing nicely measuring a day ahead  still getting the cramps and discharge doesn't stop you worrying does it


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

No it doesn't xxx


----------

